# Newbee from nort Alabama , meeting locals into this hobby



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome aboard rich. try this:

http://www.alabees.com/buzz.htm


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Rich!


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi guys, thanks for the welcome! Any of you from bama, if so ..locations?


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks, nice site, they seem to have allotbgoing on in Madison


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi down to ya at t town !!! Roll tide &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi there in Jackson co. , al.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

So my journey begins. I'm ordering a hive 2 deeps, and 3 supers wit top and base ect soon. Found one online for 159.00 free delivery. Also, I got plans to build . I'll probably build out 2-3 for 1st year. Also, looking to build a few swarm traps for placement. I've seen several swarms in last couple yrs at one of my farms, and I like the idea of the resource there. I'll have to order the frames, not sure which type to order, as I would like to use the wax coated plasticell type. Hope I got that right... also, is it ok to glue and brad these in, instead of nailing?


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Lots of useful stuff there. Is this your site/page?


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

There are several great beeks from northern Alabama. I'm from Fl near the Al Gulf Coast, about 1.5 hrs from Mobile.

p.s. I started a 2018 journal on the beekeeping forum. You may find it useful. You will be 2-4 weeks behind me, so what I'm seeing may give you a heads up as to what is coming your way.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome to Beesource Rich! You might consider looking into hive equipment from Zooks in Lawrenceburg TN. You can get a cypress hive loaded with plasticell at a very reasonable price and excellent quality.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source from west Alabama.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks a million jade. I'll definitely go through your page. Soon as I get over this pneumonia thing, I'm going to start building. Then collect equipment. Good to meet ya, and I sent a friend request. Glad to meet fellow folks fro. Bama here.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Lawrenceburg isnt too far. I'll try looking them up online. Thanks for the resource.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Use the search engine there are several threads on Beesource about Zooks. Go to advanced search and type in Albert Zook you'll find a price list in the thread. Peter Zook is Albert's brother but he's in KY just so you know.


----------



## Hayden01 (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome from near Dothan


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Good morning folks, so the quest begins. Starting off is a great thing in and adventure. The end result has to be enjoyment 1st, also must find ways to fund the projects for ruture growth. So ill ask tons of questions... 
Here we go.... I'd like real life figures, and what's involved to make things happen down the road. Sort of a goal for future reference. 
1. Pollen production. Making pollen for personal feeding, and future use for selling?
2. Wax . Processing for candles, ect. What makes money? Also selling your wax... Any money in this. ? 
3. 1st year beekeeper, should I go for honey, or building colonies. I'd like to do both, understanding limitations of each in first couple of yrs. 
4. Any special tools or equipment that can help any of these ideas work better. 
Thanks, Richard Thomas


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Ok, weather update... it's snowing in North Alabama. We've had some cold weather lately, wasn't expecting this. Won't last a couple of days +/- though. 
Ready for spring already, and winter just coming in.....


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi guys, update on my progress into this venture. 
So, today I spoke with Adam at Foxhound bees in Birmingham/Hoover, al. 
Ordered 100 frames built out. 50 with foundation, 50 without . All mediums. 
Adam was very friendly, and courteous. Lots of advice, and his prices were really decent. Also, he's about an hr. From me. I'll buy inbuilt frames next go around, I didn't want the time drain on me till I get something actually going on. Next is bees !!! 
Adam referred me to a fellow that he knows well. Said he has nice quality bees, and good prices. I'm calling him in a few minutes to see about a couple of nucs, I'm gonna request in med. Supers as well. I'll be using a 10 frame med. On mine. What should I expect from a nucs in med.? 
Thanks, Richard Thomas 
Thoughts.....
I'm gonna go with mediums throughout all hive bodies. Standardizing all frames and supers to med. I've been re axing allot of Mike Bush s articles. I like the standardization of equipment, and the simple approach. Will be building hives next week. Also,


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

Getting nucs in mediums is hard to find. If he only has deeps, just stack two mediums to hang the in until the bees migrate to the mediums and you can phase out the deeps.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

*Re: Newabee from nort Alabama , meeting locals into this hobby*

Nucs sell out pretty fast in the spring. If you haven't ordered your bees, you need to do so right away. Ask about the medium nucs. Some suppliers will custom make them if you ask early enough. Another option is just getting packages. Then you start them off in medium frames from the get go. You would want some drawn comb as an anchor if you choose the package route.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Ok, sounds good. Will try that jade. I'll call guy tomorrow to see if he can do me some meds. If not your idea will work. Thanks


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

*Re: Newabee from nort Alabama , meeting locals into this hobby*

Will do, I already got 6 frames drawn from Adam 5.00 each. But ready to drop in. Head start. I guess. Thanks for advice. Calling bee guy tomorrow.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

*Re: Newabee from nort Alabama , meeting locals into this hobby*

Question... what would happen if I bought 2 3lb. Packages of bees. And put them into the same hive? I'll have 5-6 drawn frames to put in at start. What would I expect to happen, and how is the best way to go about it? I'll obviously have a spare queen... should I build a 3-5 frame box, and do a small start with this, say 2 lbs. Of bees and queen. And how would this work out? 
I obviously want a very strong hive, and the start of a new or 2nd hive to build on. Any ideas what is best would be great. I'll have plenty of boxes,frames, ect. Also, feeding recommendations would help... ie type of feeders should I use for each if this above sounds feasiable... ? 
Thanks, Richard


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

*Re: Newabee from nort Alabama , meeting locals into this hobby*

No point. 3# of bees is a lot of bees and the one thing bees do well besides make honey is reproduce. Often, people will buy a package and two additional queens and the split the package three ways. But it is not recommended for a new beek. Your plan might induce the bees to swarm early. No benefit if 2/3 of your new bees hit the road.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: Newabee from nort Alabama , meeting locals into this hobby*

Adam and his wife @foxhoundbees are great folks and you found a very good equipment supplier. He sells quality stuff. 

The Alabama Beekeepers Spring Symposium is Saturday, February 3 in Clanton, Alabama. I strongly recommend you come and participate. They have set up two tracks: A First Year track and then a General Curriculum. You can swap in and out of presentations between the two tracks depending on what you are interested in. 

Also, the Northwest Alabama Beekeepers Association (Limestone County ?) is very active and had a great symposium last year. I also highly recommend you get involved with that group. There are some really good beekeepers in North Alabama and a lot of experience to pull from. 

Good luck.


----------

